# Steam Summer Sale 2013



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

It has begun (if you can access the store page that is):



there's a trading card meta game, but it's not exciting



going to put up the daily deals, but can't see shit for now lol

edit: okay, so

Bioshock Infinite 50% off
Hotline Miami 75% off
Don't Starve 40% off
L4D 75% off
Defiance 66% off
Antichamber 66% off
CoJ: Gunslinger 33% off
Toki Tori 34% off
Scribblenauts -75% off
Endless Space 66% off

also as with past sales there are 8 hour flash sales and community voting

have fun!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me something about Strike Suit Zero and Infinity? They're -75% off. Kinda like the look, but gameplay videos weren't convincing for me. I'm interested how do they feel?

I know Infinity is just an arcade, but I heard Zero has decent storyline?

Steam Sale not extending to DOTA2 Store. Disappointing.

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 11, 2013)

This is my first holiday sale. I've heard the best deals are on the last day of the sale, so I want to ask people who've seen these sales before if that's true. Right now, the things I'm most interested in are Dark Souls and Dragonborn, which are both 50% at the moment.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say wait, they'll either stay that much or get cheaper as time goes on.

I'm still not buying Skyrim's DLC for $10 each. Get it down to $5 and we'll talk.

Also, I voted for Dishonored since I still wanna play that game.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> This is my first holiday sale. I've heard the best deals are on the last day of the sale, so I want to ask people who've seen these sales before if that's true. Right now, the things I'm most interested in are Dark Souls and Dragonborn, which are both 50% at the moment.



First rule of the steam sales:

Wait for the daily deals!

If a title you want hasn't been featured on a daily deal, or flash sale then wait till it does, if it won't then get on the last day. Also, there are hidden sales. So monitor your wishlist frequently if you have one.

Dark Souls definitely will be cheaper, Dragonborn probably not since it's flash. I don't remember Sykrim and its expansions having deeper discounts before (could be wrong though), but at least the base prizes went down since.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't even add things to my cart right now =\


HighLevelPlayer said:


> This is my first holiday sale. I've heard the best deals are on the last day of the sale, so I want to ask people who've seen these sales before if that's true. Right now, the things I'm most interested in are Dark Souls and Dragonborn, which are both 50% at the moment.


If it is a featured sale (has its own block on the home page and stuff) then you should not see it go for lower later in the sale. The last day of the sales has usually been for the "best of" sales where they just bring back a bunch of popular games for one last chance to purchase. They are the at the same discounted price though.

Dragonborn at 50% off should be a safe purchase for the near future. Dark Souls PC just got a $10 price drop a little more than a month ago and now its 50% on sale... Its a great price for the game, but it may go a LITTLE lower if they feature the game on the home page.


Death-kun said:


> I'd say wait, they'll either stay that much or get cheaper as time goes on.
> 
> I'm still not buying Skyrim's DLC for $10 each. Get it down to $5 and we'll talk.
> 
> Also, I voted for Dishonored since I still wanna play that game.


Cheap ass 

Yeah, Dishonored.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you guys think Tomb Raider will get any cheaper? It's currently 50% off and it's not a flash sale. 



Stumpy said:


> Cheap ass
> 
> Yeah, Dishonored.



'Tis the season to be cheap.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah, I can see TR going cheaper. 66% discount is a safe bet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright, then I'll wait for it to go down. I wanna get the Survival Edition with all the DLC and shit. 

You guys have any personal recommendations?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

Hotline Miami. My fav from last year.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

is my first Summer Sale purchase.

You can consider that a recommendation. It's like 2 bucks and change and super cool.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ZHO7f-dO0[/youtube]
Quicklook says theres no official controller support, but it has "Full" controller support on Steam these days. The video was a while back.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

From today's daily deals, Hotline Miami, Scribblenauts and Antichamber are the most interesting ones.

Don't Starve as well. Too bad it and Antichamber are too low of a discount for my wallet to handle. Gotta manage that shit this time.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about Hotline Miami. For $2.50, it sounds like a steal.

That Super House of Dead Ninjas looks... interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Hotline Miami was my first victim. Also helps that Fear 1 and Bully were 75% off daily deals before the Summer Sale.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Hotline Miami is worth way more than that. Get the soundtrack edition.

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

I still need to play Borderlands 2, so I voted for that.

I haven't bought anything else yet because for what I want, I know it will probably be cheaper later.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

The songs can be found in .ogg format in the game folder, but if you want to have them in pm3 then yeah you can get that edition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Hotline Miami was also my first victim.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

oh I see Machinarium is 75% too. Lovely p&c game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

**Steam is experiencing heavy loads**

Get off the servers, Gaben.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Got Cart Life and Starseed Pilgrim.

If I just make a bunch of tiny purchases it won't hurt that much, right?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

launching the sale, Dota 2 and bringing out that TF2 update at the same time might not have been the wisest decision


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Got Cart Life and Starseed Pilgrim.
> 
> If I just make a bunch of tiny purchases it won't hurt that much, right?




And then the wallet was empty.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

so, Death-kun here's another rec : Machinarium. If you like p&c it's a good choice. Solid puzzles, mini games, great art style and soundtrack


----------



## nore (Jul 11, 2013)

I just bought hotline miami. played it a bit was a lot of fun.
also pre-ordered civ 5 next expansion. There goes a lot of my free hours


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

I've already got Machinarium.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll add Botanicula. Also -75%

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

I see 

Hard Reset also -75%. Might bite


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

I never bought Skyrim on PC. Do you think it will be on sale for $15 or less some time?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Hard Reset is awesome, but very oldschool. 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the biggest discount it ever got on steam was 50%. Now it's 30%, so it either gets 50% again or 66%. Bethesda aren't really in need to deepen the discount since it always seems to sell. Still a lot better than what Acti does with CoD for ex lol

Other sites had better deals on Skyrim before I think. Do you only want to buy vanilla?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Fuck. Hard Reset is on my wishlist but I only got 5 euros on my wallet.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

You can always buy a retail edition for less and activate it on Steam. That's what I did.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck. Hard Reset is on my wishlist but I only got 5 euros on my wallet.


If you like classic FPS, pre-CoD4, then get it. It's only 3,37€.

So, anyone can tell me about Strike Suit?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

The hidden sales are rampant this year.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do you guys think Tomb Raider will get any cheaper? It's currently 50% off and it's not a flash sale.


Tomb Raider for $14.87 before tax on Amazon.com right now with the code GOONCAVE. That's 56% off plus 15% off. But I guess that doesn't include DLC and stuff.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The hidden sales are rampant this year.


Found anything good?

//HbS


----------



## nore (Jul 11, 2013)

is scrabblenauts any good ..?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

Vessel is also -75%. Another good one. Frozen Synapse also same discount. Been eyeing that one. Sequence -60%, probably won't be cheaper. I hear that's also good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Found anything good?
> 
> //HbS



Dungeons of Dredmor pack

Bionic Commando

The Basement Collection

Hydrophobia

The Cave

Hard Reset like you said.

All at 75% off.

Oh and Bad Rats: The Rat's revenge 

Anyways, people. Business as usual.

WAIT FOR THE DAILY DEAL
OR FOR THE FLASH SALE
OR FOR THE COMMUNITY VOTE
OR FOR FUCKING LAST DAY OF THE SALE
BEFORE BUYING ANYTHING THAT'S EVEN REMOTELY POPULAR

Cause those will have the best discounts for those games. Anything else is hidden sale hunt.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Vessel is also -75%. Another good one. Frozen Synapse also same discount. Been eyeing that one. Sequence -60%, probably won't be cheaper. I hear that's also good.


All three of these titles are well worth that price. 

Be careful, pick Sequence up only if you have a sense of rythm, it's a DDR game after all. Only with a mousepad, RPG elements, a twist, great soundtrack, really cool voice acting, awesome artwork, clever dialogues and good storyline. I enjoyed it a whole lot more than I thought I would.

Vessel is a great puzzle platformer too. It gets kind of disturbing the farther you go, though, especially at the end. 

Frozen Synapse needs no explanation. Like turn based tactics? GO GET IT.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

Already own Vessel. Started playing it recently. Currently in the early orchard. Will probably buy the other two eventually.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Postal and Overlord are 1.24 euro each. It's a steal. Oddworld: Abe Odyssey and Exodus are also cheap as fuck.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 11, 2013)

Bought both HL2 expansions yesterday + Alice: Madness Returns earlier today when all were 75% off.
Now Dragon Age: Origins is 70% off...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Most Genesis classics are at 1.49. But frankly, you should just get the Classic pack at Amazon. 9 dollars for 42 classic games, it's a fucking steal.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Beat Hazard at -75% off (1,74€).
Beat Hazard Ultra DLC at -75% off (0,99€)
iTunes support at 0,58€
Complete pack - 9,99€.

Rofl. Taking a screenshot and including it in my paper.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

... still a good price for Chantelise. Great price for Recettear. Never played the third one.

I hope there will be some kind of indie sale. I want Waking Mars, The Swapper, Bleed, and most of all, Retrovirus.

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd say wait, they'll either stay that much or get cheaper as time goes on.
> 
> I'm still not buying Skyrim's DLC for $10 each. Get it down to $5 and we'll talk.
> 
> Also, I voted for Dishonored since I still wanna play that game.



I got Dishonored together with Fallout 3 GOTY for $15 dollars as part of a Getloadedgo Bethesda sale two weeks ago.



αshɘs said:


> First rule of the steam sales:
> 
> Wait for the daily deals!
> 
> ...





Stumpy said:


> If it is a featured sale (has its own block on the home page and stuff) then you should not see it go for lower later in the sale. The last day of the sales has usually been for the "best of" sales where they just bring back a bunch of popular games for one last chance to purchase. They are the at the same discounted price though.
> 
> Dragonborn at 50% off should be a safe purchase for the near future. Dark Souls PC just got a $10 price drop a little more than a month ago and now its 50% on sale... Its a great price for the game, but it may go a LITTLE lower if they feature the game on the home page.



Thanks for all the advice, guys. I have bought Dragonborn, and will hold off on Dark Souls for now.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

this is handy:


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

so  have put zero, null, nada, zilch discounts on its titles. keep it up yo


----------



## nore (Jul 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so  have put zero, null, nada, zilch discounts on its titles. keep it up yo



Last steam sale i saw for first time discount on CoD 4, This doesn?t suprise me.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Another Steam pro tip: Unless you are going to play the game you want to buy immediately after you purchase it, *buy it as a GIFT and just leave it in your inventory*.

We all get caught up in the rush of the sales and make impulse purchases, so two weeks from now you might find yourself with games you don't actually give a crap about that you may still be able to at least trade for something else.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2013)

Being careful is overrated.

My wallet lasted untouched for 6 hours. First blood.

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUo1PgKksgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I think the biggest discount it ever got on steam was 50%. Now it's 30%, so it either gets 50% again or 66%. Bethesda aren't really in need to deepen the discount since it always seems to sell. Still a lot better than what Acti does with CoD for ex lol
> 
> Other sites had better deals on Skyrim before I think. Do you only want to buy vanilla?



$35 is a bit more than I want to spend on any game atm, especially one that I _have _played before. If the Legendary edition of Skyrim were to show up for $25 then I would buy it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 11, 2013)

Anybody know if Anna is any good?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUo1PgKksgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh man, I'm going to have to go through all these sales now. @_@


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Gnome said:


> $35 is a bit more than I want to spend on any game atm, especially one that I _have _played before. If the Legendary edition of Skyrim were to show up for $25 then I would buy it.


The Legendary Edition is still relatively new. It just won't go down that low this soon. Anyone who bites on $35 and hasn't played Skyrim yet is buying SO MUCH GAAAME.

Your fault for buying the console version ;3 Hope you didn't go with PS3

 would be REALLY impressive if it could get the sales that fly by to be real auto updated sales based on the site rather than just a video


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Just throwing this out here. You can click on Steam to quickly look through the best deals they've got going. This site automatically sorts all that shit out. :33

Also, rules for Steam Summer Sale for those new to this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnDQE1M3ELE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

2 minutes until new flash sales.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

> Dark Souls





> $7.50



It's time.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

Dark Souls and Bastion for real cheap, both great games if you haven't played them. Also, Borderlands 2 won, woot.

And if you care about Steam cards or w/e, there's those two other games.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Took Steam a second to update the prices. Buying Bastion as well. I hear it's really good, and for $2.00, I'm not passing that up.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think this is the moment I finally cave on Euro Truck Simulator 2...

YEEE HAWW


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone looking to trade something for Orcs Must Die 2? I've had this sitting in my gifts page for ages now.

Also, how in the world do trades work?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Anyone looking to trade something for Orcs Must Die 2? I've had this sitting in my gifts page for ages now.
> 
> Also, how in the world do trades work?



Add the person to your friends list, right click them in your friends window and click trade. They accept and a window pops up. It is pretty simple from there.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Add the person to your friends list, right click them in your friends window and click trade. They accept and a window pops up. It is pretty simple from there.



Thank you. :33


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 11, 2013)

Has a discount ever gone past 66%?

Amnesia the Dark descent is 66% off and I've wanted to try that for awhile now but if it can go lower all wait.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Has a discount ever gone past 66%?
> 
> Amnesia the Dark descent is 66% off and I've wanted to try that for awhile now but if it can go lower all wait.



I've seen Toki Tori go for 90% off. The general rule of thumb is to just wait and see if the games you want go on flash sale. If they do, great, you end up getting 75%-85% off when you'd have otherwise got 50% off. If not, then no big deal, just buy them in the last 8 hours of the sale.

On the game's page, it should tell you when their sale ends. :33


----------



## Naruto (Jul 12, 2013)

I see some people need this handy tool:





Thdyingbreed said:


> Has a discount ever gone past 66%?
> 
> Amnesia the Dark descent is 66% off and I've wanted to try that for awhile now but if it can go lower all wait.



75% discounts are very very common.

90% discounts are rare, but they can happen.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I see some people need this handy tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a small note to that chart, if the game is on daily deal, wait until the last flash sale of that day before buying it. Just in case.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 12, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> edit: okay, so
> 
> Bioshock Infinite 50% off
> Hotline Miami 75% off
> ...



Bought Bioshock: Infinite because... BIOSHOCK INFINITE. I'll probably buy the bolded one as soon as my paypal wallet "reloads"  I'm interested in Dishonored as well, didn't check yet but I hope that'll be cheaper too.

I'll leech your information and use that to determine what's definitely worth buying. I've only recently joined the PC Gaming Master race and am still a mere young in a huge nest of games and exciting possibilities.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Dishonored didn't win the community poll, I hope it goes cheaper than what it is currently.

Picking up Dark Souls for $7.50. I think it deserves another chance. I bought it for $10 used on the PS3 and gave up because I couldn't beat the Asylum Demon.  So I gave the game away.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2013)

from my experience don't buy anything under 66%
wait until the last day to see if any of the games on your wishlist isn't under it

75% is the highest the games is going to get slashed by, maybe if you are lucky and there slips a human error you get even more off, but usually 75% is a good bet


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2013)

40% off is good only if the game came out in the last 2 months.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2013)

Psycho Pack, 
Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep,  
Sir Hammerlock’s Big Game Hunt, 
Mr. Torgue’s Campaign of Carnage 
Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's Booty

Which of these Borderlands 2 DLC are worth buying at -66% off?

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for Tomb Raider to go down. It's at 50% off and it's discounted until the end of the sale, so I have no doubt it's gonna go cheaper.

Also, that "buy as a gift" idea is a great idea.  I'll be doing that for my purchases from now on.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty much how it works.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Civ 5 and Civ 5 Gold Edition is 75% off right now, it's a flash sale.

Too bad I already own all of it besides Gods and Kings, and I don't wanna pay $15 for it.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought Bioshock and From Dust


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

45 minutes until the next daily deals and flash sales.

If there's something you want that on daily deal right now, it's probably best to get it now. :33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there any point in getting cards except selling them, now that I have a Steam Profile background?

Or is it just shit like grinding profile level?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

Aside from card badges giving you experience which ups your chances of getting...more cards. There's nothing much you can do with them aside from selling.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

2 minutes until new daily deals/flash sales.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 12, 2013)

Chivalry -75%
Fez -50%
TWD -75%
Darksiders -80%
Surgeon Simulator -66% 
FTL -75%
CoD BO 2 -50%
Anno 2070 -50%
Sniper GW -85%
Just Cause 2 -80%


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2013)

JUST CAUSE 2 FOR THREE DOLLARS?! FUCK I ALREADY OWN IT BUT I WANT IT AGAIN

I bought that for $60 on Xbox the day it came out and like $20 on PC because it was that good. And I still want to throw money at it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 12, 2013)

bah, why isn't 400 Days discounted?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> bah, why isn't 400 Days discounted?


Because it totally came out like last week or something? For The Walking Dead, I don't have to wait for discounts. They earned that


----------



## blackbird (Jul 12, 2013)

Darksiders II looks interesting. LoK: Soul Reaver interesting. Anyone tried it? 

75% off XCOM too + great Community's Choice contenders. Good day.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

> The Walking Dead
> FTL
> The Legend of Grimrock
> Scribblenauts



My list of things I'm buying today. At least until the next flash sale comes along and makes me buy more. 

Have watched a series on 400 days, but don't know a thing about The Walking Dead other than whispers that Kenny is an asshole.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Darksiders II looks interesting. LoK: Soul Reaver interesting. Anyone tried it?



Yes to the former if you want a faster paced Zelda Clone with DMCish combat. Also you're Death. And yes to the latter if you want an action adventure game with the best dialogue you'll ever hear in a videogame coupled with the best voice acting. And the beginning of best storyline featuring time travelling. With vampires. And block puzzles.

I'd go for the collection on that one, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna snag Darksiders 2 and Walking Dead. Sleeping Dogs better win the community poll, I haven't played it yet. 

Anything else you guys recommend?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2013)

I finally bought GTA4 + episodes and instantly regretted it. At least I bought it in gift form, but now I have to go through the hassle of getting rid of it.

VOTE FOR STREET FIGHTER or I'll never play Street Fighter 4 ever.



Death-kun said:


> I'm definitely gonna snag Darksiders 2 and Walking Dead. Sleeping Dogs better win the community poll, I haven't played it yet.
> 
> Anything else you guys recommend?


XCOM if you don't have that. Firaxis.

God, I'm out of town and stuck on COUNTRY internet so my max DL speed is 200kbps. This is shit for Steam Sale time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I finally bought GTA4 + episodes and instantly regretted it. At least I bought it in gift form, but now I have to go through the hassle of getting rid of it.



GTA4 was fun, but it felt like such a step down compared to San Andreas imo. It felt like a PS2 game with better graphics. Should've just waited for GTA5.


----------



## Mael (Jul 12, 2013)

Spec Ops: The Line for $15.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm eye-ing that Walking Dead like a fiend eyes crack... but I've heard that the PC version has glitches involving the saves. Does anyone here know if it's really bad or just overblown?

I mean, it IS just 7 bucks... but it means I'll be stuck with that problem for any possible DLC or sequels that come out.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Is the Darksiders II Season Pass worth it for $3.50, or should I not give a shit?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm eye-ing that Walking Dead like a fiend eyes crack... but I've heard that the PC version has glitches involving the saves. Does anyone here know if it's really bad or just overblown?
> 
> I mean, it IS just 7 bucks... but it means I'll be stuck with that problem for any possible DLC or sequels that come out.


All versions have save bugs. Its a piece of shit like that. I lost my saves TWICE, but the game is great. You are missing out if you don't play it.

Also, if you happen to have Windows 8 you can't play it with a controller (afaik). I haven't bothered to look for a fix yet. Windows 7 is fine though.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 12, 2013)

Just Cause 2 is so cheap and was so well received that I almost feel obligated to pick it up. Still, I gotta draw the line at "maybies" or my wallet will never forgive me.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes to the former if you want a faster paced Zelda Clone with DMCish combat. Also you're Death. And yes to the latter if you want an action adventure game with the best dialogue you'll ever hear in a videogame coupled with the best voice acting. And the beginning of best storyline featuring time travelling. With vampires. And block puzzles.
> 
> I'd go for the collection on that one, though.



Oh, I meant "LoK: Soul Reaver interesting" as in Darksiders II looked interesting in the sense that it looked quite Soul Reaver-ish, especially the PC. Never could get quite into those chapters of the LoK series, though, but thanks for the input. I'll dig around a bit. :33


----------



## nore (Jul 12, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Just Cause 2 is so cheap and was so well received that I almost feel obligated to pick it up. Still, I gotta draw the line at "maybies" or my wallet will never forgive me.



Also remember that you need atleast directX 10 or higher.

But is €3 you can buy a sandwich from that money so won't be a big deal on your wallet.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Is Just Cause 2 worth it by itself, or should I also get the first game?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2013)

Get just the second one. I don't have fond memories of JC1. Well, I don't have any memories, but I don't remember it fondly.

I hope I am not making a mistake by selling all the cards I get. Some have some great artwork behind them



Is there a website that's gathering these?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Is Just Cause 2 worth it by itself, or should I also get the first game?



First one is rather mediocre. Just Cause 2 is where its at, it's a fucking steal right now.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought Scribblenauts, Just Cause 2, and Legend of Grimrock.

Also, vote for Sleepy Dogs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2013)

Alright, I'll get Just Cause 2 in the morning, as well as Sleeping Dogs if it wins the community poll (it better ).


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

Voted for Street Fighter.

Dead last.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

4 minutes until new flash sales.

Are your bodies ready?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

> Magicka 75% off
> Godmode 50% off
> Super Meat Boy 75% off
> Bully 75% off



Getting SMB. All of you better vote for Tropico 4. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlAQ8fdqoFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2013)

Hell yeah, Sleepy Dogs. And I voted for Reus.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 12, 2013)

God damnit. 

Community's Choice winners today: 
Poor Man's GTA (Saint's Row 3) >>>> Actual GTA (GTA4) >>>> Asian GTA (Sleeping Dogs)

Nightly flash sales: Indies + prep school GTA (Bully)

I hate this generation.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

What's wrong with Indie games?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't even notice all the GTA style games until you pointed it out. Damn man, it's true.

And Saints Row 1 and 2 could be considered poor mans GTA; but Saints Row 3 came into it's own identity a lot more.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2013)

SR3 is definitely its own beast. But good catch on the GTA thing. Valve is probably doing it due to all the hype surrounding GTA5.

Now if only Morrowind and Oblivion would go on sale.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright. I'm cavin in and getting TWD. I've wanted this game for a while and $7 is just too good to pass up.

Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Question, is Just Cause 2 supported by Windows 8? The page frequently expresses how it will not work on Windows XP and will only work on Windows 7/Vista with DirectX 10.0 or higher.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

It'll probably work. I wouldn't worry about it too much, if it doesn't there's undoubtedly a fix out there.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

Tropico 4 won 

Everyone vote for Hitman, I still need to play it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully the new daily deals will involve Tomb Raider and/or Dishonored.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

I want my motherfucking dirt cheap Skyrim.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Question, is Just Cause 2 supported by Windows 8? The page frequently expresses how it will not work on Windows XP and will only work on Windows 7/Vista with DirectX 10.0 or higher.


It's the case of DirectX. W8 supports 10.0 and higher, so it'll be fine.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Bully was at 75% off a couple of days before the Summer Sale. I should know, I bought it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

I want HL3 as a daily


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

The 3rd day starts in 7 hours.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Gnome said:


> The 3rd day starts in 7 hours.



And now comes the part where I play the waiting game for a digital sale change while accomplishing nothing.



And then


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Gnome said:


> I want my motherfucking dirt cheap Skyrim.



I think I picked up Skyrim last year when it was 50% off. 

Now I just want the DLC to get under $10 each.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Is Bully any good?

Do I lose cards after I craft a badge? Or can I resell them?

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is Bully any good?
> 
> Do I lose cards after I craft a badge? Or can I resell them?
> 
> //HbS



Of course you lose the cards  How else would there be a card economy  Bully is sometimes great and sometimes mediocre. Not a bad game to get on sale if you like the premise though.

Come on Trials Evolution and old Tom Clancy games. I need ya.

I redeemed my GTA4 complete gift on my own account like a punk ass -_- And bought Batman Arkham Shitty even though I beat it in one sitting the week it came out on Xbox.

I'M A PUNK ASS

edit: Whoever mentioned the browser addon Enhanced Steam, fuck you:


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Tropico 4 won



By order of El Presidente. 



> Everyone vote for Hitman, I still need to play it.



Voted for it. :33


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2013)

I was looking forward to Dark Souls, and here Hitman won.  I'll buy Hitman anyway, but still, I wanted to play with my little bro.

Like with Sleeping Dogs being on the Saints Row III, GTA IV, and Sleeping Dogs poll, and then another poll, do you guys think Dark Souls might get another shot? Or has there been another case where something didn't win a community poll but became a daily sale or something?



Stumpy said:


> I redeemed my GTA4 complete gift on my own account like a punk ass -_- And bought Batman Arkham Shitty even though I beat it in one sitting the week it came out on Xbox.
> 
> I'M A PUNK ASS



By accident, or impulse?



> edit: Whoever mentioned the browser addon Enhanced Steam, fuck you:



Any guess on how long you'll be paying that off?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Tomb Raider is at 75% off, oh happy day. 

And then there's Age of Empires II HD which is 50% off.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

Tomb Raider -75%
Mars: War Logs -66%
Age of Empires 2 -50%
RPG Maker XV -66%
Stardrive -66%
Sniper Elite Zombie -66%
Witcher 3 -75%
RE 6 -50%
Borderlands 2 -66%


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Nothing really catches my eye today. Age of Empires, Tomb Raider, and the Witcher 2 look like good deals. But I'm not into the first 2, and I've already got the third.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Time to spend 20€ in 1 go 
Borderlands 2 season pass, Psycho Pack,
and Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition

StarDrive is tempting too.

I'm having fun with Strike Suit Infinity 

I've got only 1 more planned purchase, IF it goes to -75%, I won't pay a dime more. 

Bleed and The Swapper would be nice too, but both are too new to get discounted far enough for me to buy.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Tomb Raider and AoE II HD here I come.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I was looking forward to Dark Souls, and here Hitman won.  I'll buy Hitman anyway, but still, I wanted to play with my little bro.
> 
> Like with Sleeping Dogs being on the Saints Row III, GTA IV, and Sleeping Dogs poll, and then another poll, do you guys think Dark Souls might get another shot? Or has there been another case where something didn't win a community poll but became a daily sale or something?



Looks like you missed the DS flashsale then 

But don't worry, in the last sales there have been countless repeats. Also DS is more than likely going to be daily too.

And yes, a lot of the voting losers ended up being being daily or flash. Special deals are decided prior to the sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Aaaaand one of the cards I got was one that Stumpy just traded me.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Looks like you missed the DS flashsale then
> 
> But don't worry, in the last sales there have been countless repeats. Also DS is more than likely going to be daily too.
> 
> And yes, a lot of the voting losers ended up being being daily or flash. Special deals are decided prior to the sale.



Was that flash sale last night? I felt like I should have checked it before going to bed.  And thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

It was 2 nights ago.

And yeah, don't stress yourself out over it, the Dark Souls flash sale is bound to make a comeback. Just gotta be patient and keep your eye out for it. :33


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, it was yesterday or before that dunno. No prob.

lol, looks like every special deal game is getting cards. Will Witcher get sex cards?


----------



## Neji (Jul 13, 2013)

Got my Borderlands 2 Season pass, Walking Dead, and Both Batmans GOTY

That Tomb Raider worth it?


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Age of Empires II HD which is 50% off.



Not worth it; doesn't really change much in terms of graphics, no LAN and a couple of bugs that the original didn't have.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

There are Triss Merigold nude puzzles bundled with physical copies of Witcher 2 in Poland. For 25$ (including the game, which can be added to GOG.com account for free). 


Neji said:


> Got my Borderlands 2 Season pass, Walking Dead, and Both Batmans GOTY
> 
> That Tomb Raider worth it?


I paid full price for it, and honestly, I don't regret. It isn't a classic Tomb Raider game, don't get me wrong, but it is a very enjoyble third-person perspective action game.

I want Retrovirus to go -75% too 

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2013)

Got Resident Evil 5. I would get Resident Evil 6 at that price if I had someone to play with these days, but my coop partners aren't going to buy it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

Isn't RE5 also better played in co-op?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

omg :rofl

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoGxA48HQ1g[/youtube]


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

That last second, hahhahahaa

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Isn't RE5 also better played in co-op?



Yeah, but its another game that I've already played to death on consoles. >.>

I just want to have it for the sake of having it. RE5 was sooooo good.

[H]Skyrim summer card [W]Summer card that I don't already have


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

I've got a Chivalry card if you don't have that. :33

Since we're on the topic of trades, anyone want to trade for Orcs Must Die 2?



Will accept pretty much any game at this point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2013)

think I might get FTL.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> think I might get FTL.



It's definitely worth it. Even at $10, it's worth it. At $2.50, they're pretty much giving it away.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah, FTL is great


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2013)

who asked your hungarian ass?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

.


----------



## nore (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've got a Chivalry card if you don't have that. :33
> 
> Since we're on the topic of trades, anyone want to trade for Orcs Must Die 2?
> 
> ...



Got frozen synapse if you want..?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Sure, that sounds good. :33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys, do you remember when was the first huge sale like the one now? I think it was Christmas... 2010? 2011?

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't remember. All the sales just blend together in my mind.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anyone have duplicates of cards they're trying to get rid of? I have a duplicate Football Manager 2013 card that I'd be willing to trade. :33 



Whitebeard said:


> Not worth it; doesn't really change much in terms of graphics, no LAN and a couple of bugs that the original didn't have.



It's fine with me. I never played the original but I've been wanting to play the game for the longest time. I just didn't wanna pay $20 for the HD version. $10 is just fine with me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2013)

what do these trading cards do anyway?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

You can collect them, sell them, trade them or make badges with them. The badges, of course, give you XP as well as something to show off.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I can't remember. All the sales just blend together in my mind.


I needed it for my digital distribution paper. Found 2010... I'll assume there was no 2009 sale.

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't decide if I want Hitman Absolution; I've never played a Hitman game before.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Hitman looks like it's at a good price, but it's not really on my radar. The only other game I _plan_ on buying is Dishonored when it eventually gets a major discount.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah. I really don't want to fall into the trap of buying games I'll probably never play, it happens far too much with Steam sales.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm also kind of interested in Witcher, but I don't really know much about it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

It's amazing in each and every regard. You don't really need to play the first one to understand the second. If you buy it on Steam, make sure to use this code redeem thing on Gog to get that version for free. That'll give you all the bonus content.



Witcher 2 is a bit heavy on resources, so you may want to check out the demo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Witcher 2 extended edition DLC is free. If you activate it on GOG.com, your copy will be DRM free, as opposed to Steam install.

Amazing game all around. I'd recommend the first one too. They are different, though. If I had to come up with a comparison, W1 is kinda KOTOR-like RPG, except you're fighting actively. W2 is more like Dark Souls, except not THAT difficult.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

I see. So if I register my product key there I just get another copy of the game for free?

I know my laptop will be unable to run it, but most of the games I'm buying I plan on playing on my PC lol. I have a GTX 570 Superclocked.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Witcher 2 extended edition DLC is free. If you activate it on GOG.com, your copy will be DRM free, as opposed to Steam install.
> 
> Amazing game all around. I'd recommend the first one too. They are different, though. If I had to come up with a comparison, W1 is kinda KOTOR-like RPG, except you're fighting actively. W2 is more like Dark Souls, except not THAT difficult.
> 
> //HbS



Extended edition is supposed to add a metric fuckton of stuff too. I need to replay TW2 sometime and experience all that.

I should also clarify, by bonus content, I mean artwork, movies, and the game's soundtrack. (which is amazing)



Death-kun said:


> I see. So if I register my product key there I just get another copy of the game for free?
> 
> I know my laptop will be unable to run it, but most of the games I'm buying I plan on playing on my PC lol. I have a GTX 570 Superclocked.



Yep, you get to keep your Steam copy while also getting a DRM free copy from GOG. I prefer the GOG version a lot. After switching from the Steam to GOG version during the middle of a playthrough, I noticed about a 5fps improvement. Probably doesn't matter to most people, but I like the slight fps boost over getting achievements. 

That said, if you like achievements more, you can still redeem the GOG version and grab that soundtrack for free. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

I think I'll just grab the Witcher 1 along with it, since it's only $2.  I ended up having a lot more money in my account than I thought I did, so I don't mind splurging a bit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dat soundtrack_ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h1t94LxGd0&list=PLBCB0FCAB5D71EDAB&index=2[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Q4FOSPSx0&list=PLBCB0FCAB5D71EDAB&index=4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFnZrn6OpeY&list=PLBCB0FCAB5D71EDAB&index=5[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmhDJD-pjlQ&list=PLBCB0FCAB5D71EDAB&index=7[/YOUTUBE]







Death-kun said:


> I think I'll just grab the Witcher 1 along with it, since it's only $2.  I ended up having a lot more money in my account than I thought I did, so I don't mind splurging a bit.



Sounds alright for $2. 

I'm not the biggest fan of the Witcher 1's combat. It's kinda like this weird timed clicking thing. Just takes me out of it. That said, the story and characters more than make up for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

$2.50 actually, my bad.  

I also heard it has lots of sex in it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> $2.50 actually, my bad.
> 
> I also heard it has lots of sex in it.



Geralt bangs anything that moves.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 13, 2013)

Hated the first Witcher. Felt so clunky and poorly animated that it came up virtually unplayable. I've considered the sequel several times but the gameplay still looks weak in the videos I've seen.



Gnome said:


> I can't decide if I want Hitman Absolution; I've never played a Hitman game before.



I considered it as well, having enjoyed the earlier instalment Blood Money quite a bit, and while this one looks pretty darn delicious, the Hitman games are basically assassination-themed adventure games, in the sense that there's a more or less obvious (and perfect) solution to each mission and it's just a matter of patience and reconnaissance to pull it off smoothly. 
There's basically no replay value because the only interesting alternative to that approach would be going out guns blazing but that's hardly ever viable.

If you're looking for an actual review, I recommend .


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

I now have three of the same card. 

Does anyone want some Football Manager 2013 cards!?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

On the topic of Angry Joe. Here's his Witcher 2 review. (bear in mind, this is prior to the Enhanced Edition version. The game was good initially, it got even better with that giant free DLC.)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htP7S7jsXyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sorry, this is what happens when you mention The Witcher around someone who is of Polish descent. It's in our blood to preach how good this series is.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 13, 2013)

nothing good today. disappointing


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm sorry, this is what happens when you mention The Witcher around someone who is of Polish descent. It's in our blood to preach how good this series is.


The second Witcher is pretty much our national pride.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Amazing game all around. I'd recommend the first one too. They are different, though. If I had to come up with a comparison, W1 is kinda KOTOR-like RPG, except you're fighting actively. W2 is more like Dark Souls, except not THAT difficult.



I can kinda agree with the first comparison since Kotor has plenty of small and localized "unsolved mysteries" that you're supposed to solve before the main plot kicks in much like Witcher 1 which is mostly "White Haired Robert Downey Junior Sherlock Holmes super paranormal mystery solving hour" before the important shit happens.

But Witcher 2 is really nothing like Dark Souls, unless you made that comparison because of their difficulty.



Death-kun said:


> I now have three of the same card.
> 
> Does anyone want some Football Manager 2013 cards!?



I wonder. 



Hunted by sister said:


> The second Witcher is pretty much our national pride.
> 
> //HbS



Dude, you're polish? My gf is Polish. She's not much of a gamer but when me and her were friends, I casually mentioned the game once and she went apeshit. Polish fucking love the shit out of Witcher.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Why do the Polish love Witcher so much?


----------



## blackbird (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Polish developer.

Tomb Raider is amazing... although I'm currently stuck in it (i.e. I have no incentive to play it).



Patchouli said:


> I'm sorry, this is what happens when you mention The Witcher around someone who is of Polish descent. It's in our blood to preach how good this series is.



Oh don't be so sentimental, you guys. You don't see me trippin' balls around the Hitman franchise. :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why do the Polish love Witcher so much?



Because it's one of the most successful and renowned RPGs of this generation and singlehandedly gained more critical acclaim and fan support than the American Pillars of RPGs like Bioware. Also the fact that it's based off a Polish novel series helped establish Polish literature, it's kinda the polish equivalent of AsoiaF.

They gave Obama a copy when he came to Poland, for Christ Sakes.

And as a personal note, it really is a fucking good game. Amazing graphics, awesome slavic soundtrack, awesome combat and a fairly interesting storyline with a decent number of branching story paths for a triple A game. It has its flaws like a shitty HUD and out of place QTEs but their minute within the whole package. One of my personal GOTY and the third one is up there with GTAV, Bayonetta 2 and Smash Bros as the truly amazing games coming out.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> The second Witcher is pretty much our national pride.
> 
> //HbS





So much pride that it was given to Obama by Poland's prime minister. 



Death-kun said:


> Why do the Polish love Witcher so much?



CD Projekt Red is a polish developer. (who made TW2 on a ridiculously low budget, but still managed to make it the best action RPG in years.)



blackbird said:


> ^ Polish developer.
> 
> Tomb Raider is amazing... although I'm currently stuck in it (i.e. I have no incentive to play it).
> 
> ...



I don't see Agent 47 slaying monsters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because it's one of the most successful and renowned RPGs of this generation and singlehandedly gained more critical acclaim and fan support than the American Pillars of RPGs like Bioware. Also the fact that it's based off a Polish novel series helped establish Polish literature, it's kinda the polish equivalent of AsoiaF.




The Witcher has more critical acclaim and fan support than studios in BioWare and Bethesda? That's news to me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But Witcher 2 is really nothing like Dark Souls, unless you made that comparison because of their difficulty.


What I meant is that W2 is an action RPG, like DS. Words, sometimes they escape me 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, you're polish? My gf is Polish. She's not much of a gamer but when me and her were friends, I casually mentioned the game once and she went apeshit. Polish fucking love the shit out of Witcher.


Yeah, I'm from Poland. 

There's a good reason why we go nuts over Witcher 2, but honestly? I've gotten more "going apeshit" from foreigners. 

Fun fact - CD Project Red, when porting the game to Xbox360, pushed the machine to performance higher than anyone ever.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The Witcher has more critical acclaim and fan support than studios in BioWare and Bethesda? That's news to me.





Dragon Age 2, the Kotor MMO and Mass Effect 3 sent Bioware's reputation to the shitter. With good cause.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2013)

And this justifies your insanely hyperbolic statement how? Dragon Age 2 is hardly amongst Biowares most famous work. Not to mention you implied Bethesda, in which I don't get how The Witcher has more support or critical acclaim than the games it has made.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

You must be thinking of Bioware from Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights and KOTOR days. These people quit or were fired a long time ago.

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm tempted to buy the new Lara Croft, should I?  Thinking with your dick is bad, but making financial decisions with it is even worse. Although that ass sure is something to look 'innit?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2013)

It's an above average TPP action game.

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I now have three of the same card.
> 
> Does anyone want some Football Manager 2013 cards!?



I have a duplicate Dead Island: Riptide card. I go by Rex Iustus on Steam.



Hunted by sister said:


> It's an above average TPP action game.
> 
> //HbS



Well, I planned on getting it anyway, it was just a matter of this sale or the next, so I decided to get it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2013)

I own both Witcher games and have for some time. Yet I never played them 

I think I'll move them up to my number 1 spot on my Backlog. And play them when I'm done reading this book.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

I wish Recettear would go on flash sale.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I wish Recettear would go on flash sale.



Isn't that a JRPG? If it is, I believe you missed it. Might've been the first day.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

It's an item shop sim/RPG. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Steam just gave me a trading card out of nowhere.

Thank you Gaben.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's an item shop sim/RPG. :33



Yeah it was a daily deal the first day.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, at the very least there's a chance it will pop up again.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 14, 2013)

Do not regret buying Bioshock for like 20-ish euros. Fucking awesome game. :_: TIME FOR SOME XCOM NOW while I... Wait for Paypal to tell me the monies are on there again.  I'm missing out on some good deals.

God damn it. My body was ready but wallet was not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Weren't both Rapture Bioshocks discounted to like 8€ for both?

edit: ah, Bioshock Infinite. That game... might as well watch on Youtube. Without commentary.

//HbS


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 14, 2013)

You might as well watch any game on Youtube without some annoying stain shitting all over it with references to shitty self-made memes or random drivel, but experiencing it is a whole other thing.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Weren't both Rapture Bioshocks discounted to like 8? for both?
> 
> edit: ah, Bioshock Infinite. That game... might as well watch on Youtube. Without commentary.
> 
> //HbS



You might as well watch Planescape Torment on youtube while you're at it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't gang up on me  taking my statement to ridiculus levels. 


Kenneth said:


> You might as well watch any game on Youtube without some annoying stain shitting all over it with references to shitty self-made memes or random drivel, but experiencing it is a whole other thing.


Depends. In my opinion Bioshock Infinite gameplay was mediocre. Story and world, sure, freaking amazing, but gameplay was... meh. 

There are very few games I could watch on Youtube and not regret it in some way. CoD after MW1... Max Payne 3... Bioshock Infinite... can't think of any other titles. These have little more to experience than a movie.

Maybe I'm just weird that I want good gameplay in my games. 

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't know if you heard this, but You Need A Budget.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Steam just gave me a trading card out of nowhere.
> 
> Thank you Gaben.



FYI, you have a chance of randomly getting cards depending on your account level. Or if you vote on the community's choice.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm on the fence about getting BL2+Season pass or not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Don't know if you heard this, but You Need A Budget.


For the fucking Steam Sales.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm on the fence about getting BL2+Season pass or not.



What's keeping you on that fence? If you enjoyed the first one, the second one does not disappoint.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't care for the first one, at all. 

Played the second on on 360 about half-way through before selling it. I enjoyed it a bit, but lost my save-game and my desire to start anew. On the fence because it'll likely be boring without friends, and I just bought about 6 other games for 360 to play during the Summer. In addition to bother Witcher games and about 20 unplayed games from the last Steam sale. xd


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> I didn't care for the first one, at all.



Don't get this game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Don't get this game.


Well, the second one is much better. But basicly Borderlands is Torchlight FPS with a crazy in it.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, the second one is much better.



It's better, but not so much better that people who didn't like the first one at all will suddenly like this one.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoGxA48HQ1g&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> It's better, but not so much better that people who didn't like the first one at all will suddenly like this one.


Maybe, maybe not. Depends on an individual person. I'd suggest to check out some gameplay videos and general impressions of the game compared to the first one. 

//HbS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2013)

I like how y'all didn't read the entire post.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> I like how y'all didn't read the entire post.


If you enjoyed it on Xbox360, you will enjoy it on PC. PC version is objectively better. It's only a matter of if you want to finish it or not. 

End boss was really cool 

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2013)

Started up Steam for the first time in months, bought FTL and now await X-COM to sell at -75%.
Dont think i'll get anything else. Most other stuff that interrests me i own on my xbox or it is Windows only.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> And this justifies your insanely hyperbolic statement how? Dragon Age 2 is hardly amongst Biowares most famous work. Not to mention you implied Bethesda, in which I don't get how The Witcher has more support or critical acclaim than the games it has made.



Yeah, that's weird. When it comes to the mass audience and games journalists Bioware and Bethesda are still king of WRPG.

I think the core RPG and PC audience might hold CDPR in higher regards though, but that's as far as it goes. Let's see if TW3 will be their breakthrough title.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for...

Morrowind
Oblivion
Civ 4 Complete
Recettear





> You Need a Budget 4



               .


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2013)

Kerbal Space Program 40% off
Fallout: New Vegas 75% off
Remember Me 40% off
Sanctum 2 50% off
The Sims 3 50% off
Eador: Masters of the Broken World 40% off
Hitman: Absolution 75% off
Portal 2 75% off
Arma II 50% off
Total War: Shogun 2 75% off


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing I'd want  where's my Gaea Mission? Retrovirus? Indie?

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

Is Fallout New Vegas worth it?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2013)

Might pick up NV Ultimate Edition.


----------



## nore (Jul 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Is Fallout New Vegas worth it?



They say its better quest and overal story then Fallout 3.

But don't buy it for ?2,50, get the complete version for ?5 that is with DLC.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

So New Vegas is a standalone thing? 

Gonna have to mark Oblivion off my list of things I want, lest I go over-budget. There's always next year for that.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't spent any money on this summer sale. I bought my girlfriend some borderlands 2 dlc with money I got from selling trading cards, and I got a bunch of awesome games from my awesome friends.

Life is kinda cool sometimes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

You bought them before.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2013)

System Shock 2 And Witcher 1 for 4 euros fifty. No cards involved but fuck that, awesome deals.



αshɘs said:


> Yeah, that's weird. When it comes to the mass audience and games journalists Bioware and Bethesda are still king of WRPG.
> 
> I think the core RPG and PC audience might hold CDPR in higher regards though, but that's as far as it goes. Let's see if TW3 will be their breakthrough title.



I guess I should've said that it's more about reputation and series recognition than critical acclaim, honestly. Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 (And Dragon Age 2?) sold more than Witcher 2 but Bioware's games since DA2 have gotten insane amounts of slack for being shells of their initials games. DA2 most of all. And the Kotor MMO being a fully voiced WoW clone that went f2p shortly after it debuted.

Bethesda is pretty safe in the RPG genre as far as money and reputation is confirmed, Fallout and The Elder Scrolls are still pretty fucking popular and the modding scene is insane but Bioware? It completely fucked itself in the last years with mediocre or downright lame games. People don't expect them to shit gold anymore, they expect them not to fuck up too much. 

CD Projekt RED is in the best position it could be right now. Both reviewers and gamers love the shit out of them.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

nore said:


> They say its better quest and overal story then Fallout 3.
> 
> But don't buy it for ?2,50, get the complete version for ?5 that is with DLC.



New Vegas is great, but I enjoyed Fallout 3 more. Visiting Washington felt awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2013)

Gaben is fucking playing with me, putting half my wishlist on display this summer sale. I have a fucking budget, Gabe.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> New Vegas is great, but I enjoyed Fallout 3 more. Visiting Washington felt awesome.



Bought New Vegas already. Can't afford Fallout 3 due to budgeting. (I will not give up on the hope that Recettear will go on sale again. )



Deathbringerpt said:


> Gaben is fucking playing with me, putting half my wishlist on display this summer sale. I have a fucking budget, Gabe.



My wallet can't take much more of this sale. Gaben better put up all the horrible games these next few days so my wallet can recover. This may be the one time I've ever wished Bad Rats would be the headlining sale of the day.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2013)

The only worthwhile daily deal is New Vegas, and I bought it last year. 

It's a great game, get it. But get the Ultimate Edition with all the DLC. You won't regret it, it adds anywhere between 15-30 hours of gameplay depending on how fast you go through it. If you wanna have fun with mods... well, I'll help you out in that regard. If you ask nicely.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

Current Purchases of this sale:
Borderlands 2
Sleepy Dogs
Fallout New Vegas
Scribblenauts
Legend of Grimrock
Just Cause 2

Today has been pretty tame for me, I've already played New Vegas on consoles but couldn't pass up the deal. I have been eyeing Total War: Shogun 2, but I'm shit at strategy games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2013)

My purchasees:
Strike Suit Infinity - having fun
Strike Suit Zero - not yet touched. Should be fun.
System Shock 2 - f. yeah. 
Dark Fall: Lost Souls - point'n'click for my GF. Freaks her out.
Darksiders 2 Season Pass - someday will play
Borderlands 2 Season Pass & Psycho - I wanna play when I finish my paper  60 pages and counting.
Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition - tabletop on PC 

edit: So, the most they are going to discount The Swapper is -50%. Not enough for me, gotta watch my wallet 

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2013)

Argh. I want to buy Chivalry for my bro, but I missed the sale


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2013)

I caved and bought Hitman Absolution.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2013)

Bought Portal 1 & 2. Hope they're as good as everyone talks about.
Also bought Magical Drop 5. It's 2 bucks now and I have a passing interest in the series, so I figured I might as well.

Still waiting on dat Sanic sale. C'mon Steam, you know you want to.


----------



## Slice (Jul 15, 2013)

Still waiting for XCOM.

What is the deal with those cards? Do they serve any actual purpose or is it simply another way of putting more achievements into a game?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2013)

Slice said:


> Still waiting for XCOM.
> 
> What is the deal with those cards? Do they serve any actual purpose or is it simply another way of putting more achievements into a game?



They turn into badges which raises your steam level. Crafting badges drops emoticons/profile backgrounds to customize your profile with.

That's it. I just sell mine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopefully Dishonored is on the new daily deal.


----------



## nore (Jul 15, 2013)

With cards you can also gain more inventory space , or add more friends to your friendlist.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

> Mass Effect collection





> No Mass Effect 3 in bundle


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Would've bought it if it had Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in Europe right now, so I keep getting redirected to gamefly.co.uk, which doesn't have the deal it seems.

Also, I don't like Origin. Because EA.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in the US right now, sorry about that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

new vegas only 2.50? im not even sure if the comp im on right now can run it, but fuk it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

Just make sure to get the complete edition. It has DLC.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm in the US right now, sorry about that.



That's alright.  



Violent By Design said:


> new vegas only 2.50? im not even sure if the comp im on right now can run it, but fuk it.



Get the Ultimate Edition with the DLC for $5.00. The DLC adds 15-30 hours of gameplay. 

Also, New Vegas isn't very hardware intensive unless you mod the crap out of it. What are your specs?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm hoping Dark Souls is on the daily deal. My little brother is looking forward to that and Oblivion as well.



Violent By Design said:


> new vegas only 2.50? im not even sure if the comp im on right now can run it, but fuk it.



Even my other bro's laptop that has a 1.6 GHz processor can run it.  Not with a great amount of frames of course, but at least it doesn't crash like Fallout 3 on my desktop.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 15, 2013)

After these past couple of quiet days there's bound to be some good games this time around. 

Did they just extend all timers with about 2.5 hours or am I just getting increasingly impatient?

Ah, turned out my counter was just messed up. Refreshing did the trick.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

Reus 50% off
Max Payne 3 75% off
Dishonored 66% off
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion 75% off
Wargame: Airland Battle 50% off
Dust: An Elysian Tail 50% off
Terraria 75% off
Dawn of War II Franchise 75% off
Castle Crashers 75% off
Killing Floor 80% off


----------



## nore (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe i'm pick dishonored i still need play that game.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm extemely partial to Castle Crashers - not only because reviewers love it but also because you play as tiny medieval Manny Calaveras!.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

Deus Ex Human Revolution needs to be voted for.

It would only be $3.00


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2013)

Hah. CoD Black Ops is 60€ on Steam, discounted to 45€. Just found a copy (it's a Steamworks game) for 8$ in a mall, while shopping for printer paper.

//HbS


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im pretty sure i have the specs, but i have some "family" video card shit in here, this comp cant even run mass effect 1 because of that bs .

hopefully i can get a new vidya card this weekend.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Dishonored is finally on sale.  But at 66% off... hmm... any chance it will go lower?



Violent By Design said:


> im pretty sure i have the specs, but i have some "family" video card shit in here, this comp cant even run mass effect 1 because of that bs .
> 
> hopefully i can get a new vidya card this weekend.



Don't worry, I can run New Vegas on high settings with a GT540M, I'm sure whatever you have will run the game perfectly.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

what's the chances of games going on sale multiple times for less?

also, i can only afford one game, and i can't decide between skyrim or bioshock infinite

i've not really played a game like bioshock before, which makes me think maybe skyrim, yet it looks awesome and a lot of fun

on the other hand i've wanted to get skyrim for a while now

what do people recommend?


----------



## nore (Jul 15, 2013)

Bioshock infinite is great story telling game, but with medicore shooter mechanics.
Skyrim is just oblivion with different landscape, and use of dragon shouts.

I enjoyed bioshock more then skyrim, because of story but if you look gameplay wise, you maybe want to choose Skyrim


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's the chances of games going on sale multiple times for less?
> 
> also, i can only afford one game, and i can't decide between skyrim or bioshock infinite
> 
> ...



Bioshock Infinite is fun, but way too short of an experience. I rented that game and had it completed in a little over 14 hours. Gameplay is horrible, but the story is amazing.  

Skyrim has claimed around 200 hours of my life. The modding community for Skyrim makes it a much better choice. Hell, some modder just made this fan DLC called Falskaar that adds in like 16 hours of (well) voice-acted content on a new island. Skyrim's combat is lacking, but there's mods that overhaul combat.

Out of the two, I'd suggest Skyrim for the sheer amount of content. Bioshock Infinite is a great experience, but it's the sort of thing I'd wait for the price to come down for.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Definitely Skyrim if you want the most bang for your buck. Mods make the game endless.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

nore said:


> Bioshock infinite is great story telling game, but with medicore shooter mechanics.
> Skyrim is just oblivion with different landscape, and use of dragon shouts.
> 
> I enjoyed bioshock more then skyrim, because of story but if you look gameplay wise, you maybe want to choose Skyrim





Patchouli said:


> Bioshock Infinite is fun, but way too short of an experience. I rented that game and had it completed in a little over 14 hours. Gameplay is horrible, but the story is amazing.
> 
> Skyrim has claimed around 200 hours of my life. The modding community for Skyrim makes it a much better choice. Hell, some modder just made this fan DLC called Falskaar that adds in like 16 hours of (well) voice-acted content on a new island. Skyrim's combat is lacking, but there's mods that overhaul combat.
> 
> Out of the two, I'd suggest Skyrim for the sheer amount of content. Bioshock Infinite is a great experience, but it's the sort of thing I'd wait for the price to come down for.



I love good story lines, and don't really mind much about in game mechanics if it's got a good story, yet I also really love exploring in a game, which i presume skyrim has more of? 

i also want to get my moneys worth if only buying one game, so maybe skyrim would be the better choice, and get bioshock infinite when it is a lot cheaper.

So let's say I get skyrim. It should stay at 30% off for the rest of the sale, yes? with the possibility of going lower for one day? i've not partaken in one of these steam sales before, so kinda unsure. But leaving it to get on the last day of the sale won't mean it will go up in price before the end of it, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyrim won't go up in price, that's for sure. Wait for it to get discounted again. If it doesn't, buy it on the last day of the sale.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Skyrim won't go up in price, that's for sure. Wait for it to get discounted again. If it doesn't, buy it on the last day of the sale.



awesome! as long as it won't go up in price again, i can wait


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I love good story lines, and don't really mind much about in game mechanics if it's got a good story,



Skyrim has an absolutely godawful, short main storyline. What it does have is thousands of non-main storyline quests and mods that add even more content. (of varying quality)

You'd probably enjoy Bioshock Infinite. The storyline is great, but linear. The story feels like it's leading you around on rails (literally at some points in the game. ). The shooting mechanics are...pretty bland and generally not fun. But if you don't mind a linear storyline, than Bioshock Infinite is a good choice.



> yet I also really love exploring in a game, which i presume skyrim has more of?



There's loads to explore. Though I hear Oblivion had more care put into the smaller things. Skyrim has a load of content, but a lot of it feels very shallow. Like what you're doing isn't going to really change anything. On top of A LOT of dungeons. 



> i also want to get my moneys worth if only buying one game, so maybe skyrim would be the better choice, and get bioshock infinite when it is a lot cheaper.



Even with the shallowness of Skyrim's quests, you'd still probably find more worth in it.



> So let's say I get skyrim. It should stay at 30% off for the rest of the sale, yes? with the possibility of going lower for one day? i've not partaken in one of these steam sales before, so kinda unsure. But leaving it to get on the last day of the sale won't mean it will go up in price before the end of it, right?



Yes, it should continue to stay on sale for the duration of the summer sale. I'd wait it out. If I recall, Skyrim went on flash sale a few days back. That's bound to happen again sometime during this sale. If not, then at the very least it's likely to show up as a daily deal.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

I think it's a safe bet that Skyrim will get to 50% off again at least once during the sale. You're in no danger, just make sure to check the daily deals and flash sales.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

Who plays Skyrim for the gameplay? It's a fairly shallow and mindless system, you're basically a God amongst men in Skyrim.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

Infinite has better combat than most modern shooters out there. Lots of movement, verticality, no reliance on ADS, no cover mechanic, fast pace. 

Also, people seem to rave about Bethesda for the amount of content. But what kind of quality content is that? The hardcore RPG fans I know haven't been a fan of their output this gen, because apparently Beth favors quantity over quality. You can get lost in the woods or something like that, but if the writing and mechanics aren't good in an RPG, then that's not a good sign. Mind you, I haven't played a Beth game this gen.


----------



## nore (Jul 15, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Infinite has better combat than most modern shooters out there. Lots of movement, verticality, no reliance on ADS, no cover mechanic, fast pace.



Ow right, I forgot that shooting with rail to rail, that was one of most fun things to do in bioshock.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 15, 2013)

oh bloody hell you guys, now i am even more confused and uncertain of what i want to get.

stop giving good reviews to the one i thought against 

bioshock is on the flash sale thing for 5 more hours, i got til then to figure it out


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

Get Tomb Raider instead of Bioshock. The story and plot is inconsistent and rather lame, but the gameplay mechanics are fun as hell.

+ you get to look at a gorgeous new Lara


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

Thinking about getting Mirrors Edge and Kotor II


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

Haven't started playing Kotor2 yet, but I'm sure it's better than 1. Black Isle legacy > Bioware.

Mirror's Edge is good. One of the best and most consistent art direction, I liked the FP platforming, but the combat parts sucked.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh bloody hell you guys, now i am even more confused and uncertain of what i want to get.
> 
> stop giving good reviews to the one i thought against
> 
> bioshock is on the flash sale thing for 5 more hours, i got til then to figure it out




Get Bioshock man.

It has better action, better story, more unique world than Skyrim.


If people are pointing to length for why a game is good then that is never a very good sign to me. Most people rave about how Skyrim can be played for 546u3453 hours as if that means anything (at that point, go play an MMO). Copy and pasting an area over and over again to make it seem like it is bigger than it is isn't all that great.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

To do a quick summary of I feel about both.

Bioshock Infinite: 

Great story. Good choice if you prefer a short, amazing experience where you have no say on events or the outcome of the story. If you prefer a more cinematic experience, get this.
Elizabeth is a fantastic character.
Booker was...Don't get me started on him. 
I disliked the shooting mechanics, while better than other shooters due to salts (basically magic), I still felt it was bland.

Skyrim

Shit story. Good choice if you prefer having a huge amount of non-world-changing quests. There's a damned near endless amount of mods out there that add new quests. If you don't care about a cinematic experience and just want content to play through, get this.  
There are few memorable characters. (Cicero and Serana come to mind, but nobody else.)
Gameplay mechanics are generic and boring, but can be improved greatly with mods.

One last thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Get Bioshock man.
> 
> It has better action, better story, more unique world than Skyrim.
> 
> ...



yeah, I mean I can get several hundred hours out of multiplayer games too, and I'm not talking about MMOs, but stuff like arena shooters, mobas, co-op stuff etc. But at least those games are tightly designed. And to me that's more appealing.


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2013)

new vegas for 3 euro 

i finally get to play this


----------



## blackbird (Jul 15, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Haven't started playing Kotor2 yet, but I'm sure it's better than 1. Black Isle legacy > Bioware.




Yes, just like NWN2 was better than NWN or how Hellgate: London blew WoW out of the water.
Please play the game. I myself thought it was god awful and didn't last 30 minutes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

A game having a lot of bland content isn't necessarily a bad thing, neither is a short-but-sweet game. The problem with trying to recommend  Bioshock Infinite over Skyrim (or vice-versa) comes down to the games being so different in every regard. 

I'll not say Skyrim doesn't have repetitive quests that tend to send you into dungeons, it absolutely does - by the boatload. But if people are racking up "500 hours" doing that, then there's clearly some fun to be had there, otherwise they'd just move on. 

At the same time, more content doesn't equate to a better game. Bioshock Infinite is short as fuck, but it's immensely enjoyable cinematic experience. 

There's no way to objectively say, "this game is better" with either of them, just because the styles are so different. It comes down to what kind of game the player prefers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> There's no way to objectively say, "this game is better" with either of them,




Duh, it's called voicing an opinion.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

Just wish The Witcher 3 would come out already. CD Projekt promises Skyrim's open world exploration WITH a good storyline and meaningful quests. 



Violent By Design said:


> Duh, it's called voicing an opinion.



I wasn't responding to you personally. Was more of me just complaining about the difficulty of comparing apples to oranges. Comparing Skyrim and Bioshock is hard. They're both great in their own regards. Whereas if you came to me and asked, "Should I get Bioshock Infinite, or Bad Rats?" I could objectively say, "Kill yourself for even asking that."


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Yes, just like NWN2 was better than NWN or how Hellgate: London blew WoW out of the water.
> Please play the game. I myself thought it was god awful and didn't last 30 minutes.



NWN was pretty bad, it doesn't take much to be better than that. And not sure how Hellgate London or WoW are relevant to my post. I was specifically talking about Black Isle. You know, Fallout 2, Torment. Chris Avellone. A Star Wars RPG written and desgined by him is surely better than the mediocre first game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 15, 2013)

> I wasn't responding to you personally.



And now looking back at this, I realize this probably comes off as slightly antagonistic. I don't mean it that way. I just no can english without awkward.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 15, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> And not sure how Hellgate London or WoW are relevant to my post. I was specifically talking about Black Isle. You know, Fallout 2, Torment. Chris Avellone. A Star Wars RPG written and desgined by him is surely better than the mediocre first game.



They are relevant in the sense that HG:L's developer was, like Obsidian, founded by the "old gold" that had contributed greatly to Diablo but ultimately couldn't deliver on their own. Yes, I'm familiar with those excellent games but I also know what I got in KotOR2, despite it being built on an exceptional foundation. Don't let nostalgia cloud your judgment. That is all.

Deus Ex will undoubtedly win the vote. A high-rated game with a bigger discount than the other two combined? It's unfair, really. :33


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, that's valid. Hopefully it won't disappoint me. (Never cared much for Diablo btw )


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2013)

Kotor 2 had a rushed deadline, hence the result.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2013)

Got GTA Trilogy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Please play the game. I myself thought it was god awful and didn't last 30 minutes.


To be honest, in my opinion, KOTOR2 is much better than KOTOR1 in all aspects... after you install the patches. Even then, while lacking in technical polishing, the story and characters are... realistic. And there is a distinct lack of any kind of black and white, so unusual for Star Wars games. Everything is morally gray. And there are many shades of that gray, way more than 50... Sometimes the game is morally disturbing.

If I had to compare it to any other game, I'd say The Witcher 1 and 2. Except not THAT good. But better than KOTOR1.


Patchouli said:


> Just wish The Witcher 3 would come out already. CD Projekt promises Skyrim's open world exploration WITH a good storyline and meaningful quests.


They've barely started. Focusing on Cyberpunk 2077. I prefer the "when it'd done" deadline. Helps prevent shitty rushed games.

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Please play the game. I myself thought it was god awful and didn't last 30 minutes.


You played a ~50 hour with like three expansions or whatever for 30 minutes and passed definitive judgement on it like that?

Get that shit out of here. Don't care who you are.

Back to the sales: I got Dishonored today


----------



## Naruto (Jul 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> NWN was pretty bad



[YOUTUBE]IeZWqlBN5jA[/YOUTUBE]

Only the OC was bad.



> Yes, just like NWN2 was better than NWN



You don't know what you're talking about. NWN2 _WAS _better than NWN. Mask of the Betrayer puts Shadows of the Undrentide and Hordes of the Underdark to shame.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Picking up Dishonored.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 16, 2013)

Picked up Gaea Mission  Not a great game, but interesting to me 

//HbS


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you guys seeing the same price for Skyrim? xD


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

It's the same for me. 

What a wonderful discount, Valve.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 16, 2013)

Hah. Check ut another screenshot I got earlier, before the sale.



Now that's a deal 

I am including these two in my paper 

//Hbs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

If there's one thing cool about these Summers Sales, is that Valve always honors price fuckups from their part. They already included Sonic All Stars Racing in the Sanic Bundle for 15$ despite selling Sonic All Star Racing separately at 15$.

Gaben being based even when he screws up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 16, 2013)

So if Skyrim by any chance goes on 0€ will they honor it? I'll feel really stupid then  because I paid 16€ for retail Skyrim, while less than -40% offer, it's too much for a game I am only kinda enjoying.

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2013)

It says $36 now 

And I voted for it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. NWN2 _WAS _better than NWN. Mask of the Betrayer puts Shadows of the Undrentide and Hordes of the Underdark to shame.



Mysteries of Westgate is actually pretty decent as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> So if Skyrim by any chance goes on 0? will they honor it? I'll feel really stupid then  because I paid 16? for retail Skyrim, while less than -40% offer, it's too much for a game I am only kinda enjoying.
> 
> //HbS




They noticed it in time since it was a community choice fuckup and you could see it on the countdown. You're much better off when it's a less public fuckup. It happens pretty often, actually.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 16, 2013)

I remember the first Terraria sale, it was 75% instead of less.

//HbS


----------



## James Bond (Jul 16, 2013)

Just bought Fallout 3 GOTY for 3.74


----------



## blackbird (Jul 16, 2013)

The servers are so hard pressed these days there's bound to be some glitches. Deus Ex: Human Revolution, which won the vote last night, was 50% off instead of 85% for the first ten minutes. 

I've noticed that if a sequel is on a daily sale, be it regular, flash or CC, the previous instalments in the series get heavy discounts in the very same timeslot, even if the word 'franchise' isn't mentioned. At least that was the case with Bioshock 1+2, Max Payne 1+2 and the Dawn of War series last night.



James Bond said:


> Just bought Fallout 3 GOTY for 3.74



Me too and I'm EXCITED!


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Kathutet (Jul 16, 2013)

YES. PAYPAL HAS GOT MY MONIES. FUCK. YES.

Got Dishonored, Fallout 3 and the Vegas thing. I'll be very busy for some time 

Is that Amnesia?

God damn it I should- No, I'm a pussy but I really sh- NO AAAAAAA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2013)

DmC has cards AND it is 50 off?

Nice try, Capcom. But no cigar.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 16, 2013)

Doubt Skyrim will receive a bigger discount than that. Maybe now's the time.

...or maybe I should play and finish all that other shit I've bought before embarking on yet another endless game!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2013)

Tempted to get DmC, but I don't have the cash to lay down 20 bucks right now.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 16, 2013)

Are those trading cards useful for anything other than a chance of getting DLC and game coupons?

Sold the few i had earlier


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Nothing interests me besides System Shock 2. But do I have to play the first game, which isn't on Steam, in order to understand the second game?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

No, the 2nd one starts with a very short recap on what happened in the first one. This isn't really a continuous story, rather Irrational took LGS' game and made the base for the future Bioshock franchise. As in Bioshock is the spiritual successor to this.



blackbird said:


> Doubt Skyrim will receive a bigger discount than that. Maybe now's the time.



yes, it's safe to say now it won't. At the start of the sale the regular price went down from 40€ to 30€, so this small discount is enough for Beth it seems.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright, looks like I'm getting System Shock 2. I knew Irrational Games made it, I was just worried about whether I'd need to play the first one or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja vs System Shock 2 vs Alan Wake


wat do


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

buy all of them? so I take it you missed on on the AW humble bundle.



Death-kun said:


> Alright, looks like I'm getting System Shock 2. I knew Irrational Games made it, I was just worried about whether I'd need to play the first one or not.
> 
> Thanks!



Sure. Just be prepared this is more heavy on RPG mechanics as opposed to Bioshock.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

well, what mood are you in? want to stealth, want to shoot-roleplay-survive or want to tps-shoot? You ever played SS2 before? You like Remedy? I like all 3 games, so give us some directions.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't have to buy Alan Wake because a certain someone gave me an extra copy they had.  



αshɘs said:


> Sure. Just be prepared this is more heavy on RPG mechanics as opposed to Bioshock.



I actually find that very interesting, since I love mah RPGs. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> well, what mood are you in? want to stealth, want to shoot-roleplay-survive or want to tps-shoot? You ever played SS2 before? You like Remedy? I like all 3 games, so give us some directions.




I know what type of games they are, I'm asking you to make a gut check and pick one . I have no direction, hence why I'm here buahaha.

What is SS2? System Shock 2? No.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't have to buy Alan Wake because a certain someone gave me an extra copy they had.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually find that very interesting, since I love mah RPGs. Can't wait to play it.





Don't expect dialogues btw, you have to pick 1 out of 3 classes (marine, hacker, psionic) and build accordingly. Your choices matter a lot more, and scavenging for resources is more meaningful. This is also more heavy on horror. No real jump scares, just very atmospheric.



Violent By Design said:


> I know what type of games they are, I'm asking you to make a gut check and pick one . I have no direction, hence why I'm here buahaha.
> 
> What is SS2? System Shock 2? No.



oh man, it's hard. MotN was one of my favorite games last year. Klei are quickly becoming one of the most exciting indie devs out there. There's more than one route and way of doing, also has good replay value. There's going to be a DLC this summer, will add extra level and mechanics. One of the best stealth game I played these last years and that's pretty impressive considering it's a sidescroller. 

System Shock is obviously a classic. Gunplay might be clunky, but it's more of a FPS-RPG hybrid anyway.

Alan Wake is Stephen King meets Twin Peaks. Episodic storytelling, and interesting combat mechanic, which many wrote off as boring and repetitive (I thought that too at first). You basically burn down the darkness of the enemies first then shoot them. But it's good crowd control.

umm let me think a sec. But you have time? Others in here can chime in too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Don't expect dialogues btw, you have to pick 1 out of 3 classes (marine, hacker, psionic) and build accordingly. Your choices matter a lot more, and scavenging for resources is more meaningful. This is also more heavy on horror. No real jump scares, just very atmospheric.



Atmospheric horror, the best kind.  Can't wait to start playing.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 16, 2013)

I enjoyed Alan Wake but just a few hours in and the (great) story was all that kept me going. Kept wanting to hear the end of it but even when it did end, it didn't! 

Turns out it'll be concluded at some point in the future, likely through a sequel with DLC "bridging the gaps". Fuck me, right?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

Sadly Alan Wake won't get concluded for a while. Remedy will first make Quantum Break. Two DLCs are included in the pc release and AN is more of a combat arena expansion iirc.

Alright then, MotN gets my vote.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

i got fallout 3 instead.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

If I'm feeling generous I might gift you one of the others :smb


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

so kind of you ashes-kun .

i dont need any more games though which is why i'm only picking one. I've already made my computer into the ultimate piracy machine, so I have a ton of games at my disposal. 

thinking ill get mark of the ninja, support da little guys.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2013)

I wuld liek sum gifts


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

lol yeah,  undercutters


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

So I bought Frozen Synapse and it came with a giftable copy


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2013)

sacrifice it to the gods.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> So I bought Frozen Synapse and it came with a giftable copy



I don't even know that game, but hello mister-san


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)

try out the demo and see if you like it, I'm not rushing this gift :smb


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2013)

ew fuck it looks unappealing to me


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jul 16, 2013)

For the first few seconds, I actually thought, "Wow, look at how good these graphics are!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 16, 2013)

Hah! Gotcha!

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

I already have Civ 5, but apparently I can upgrade to the Gold Edition for only $5. :33 Might as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

The only card I'm missing in order to craft the Summer Getaway Badge is the Kerbal card. Anyone have any duplicates they'd be willing to trade? 

I _would_ just buy it myself from the Market, but I added funds to my Steam Wallet a few days ago without realizing that they freeze your Market access for five days "just to be safe".


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 17, 2013)

What? Never realised that. Fuck.

I only have Prison Architect, Torchlight 2, Tomb Raider and Reus. I wanted the Summer Badge, just to reach a level divideable by 2 (12). I've only got 36 cents 

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, a few days ago I added $5.00 to my Steam Wallet using my debit card because I wanted to make some Community Market purchases. Then I was told I wouldn't be able to access the Market until the 20th. 

Keep in mind that I can still purchase games and stuff with my Steam Wallet, I just can't buy anything from the Community Market.

It baffled me, too.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 17, 2013)

What are these cards ffs??


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

You get them for making purchases and voting. If you collect all 10 of the summer cards you can craft a badge that you can show off and it also gives you XP.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2013)

today's deals are going to be:

Grand Theft Auto IV 75% off
Dead Island Series 50 - 75% off
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition 75% off
Fallen Enchantress Series 66 - 75% off
Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition 80% off
Batman Arkham City GOTY 75% off
Ace of Spades 75% off
Mount & Blade: With Fire & Sword 75% off
Evoland 50% off
Deus Ex: Human Revolution 85% off


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2013)

At this point, I got every summer card but Ive sold every single one the second I get them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing really worth it today unless you missed out on the games when they were on sale before.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 17, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition 75% off



At last...! I was beginning to lose hope. 

Tonight I can finally go home. Happy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 17, 2013)

Discount my indie titles already 

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 17, 2013)

HAH! Strike Suit Zero is on -66% in the voting thing. ... the catch is, the franchise has been on -75% off the entire sale.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah, that's weird.


also, I want my Rayman Origins special deal already


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2013)

if anyone's here interested in Gunpoint, it's probably better to get it from the dev's site. At least for europeans that is.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 17, 2013)

Got GTA IV


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh my god, Human Revolution is back. I missed that the other day! 

(Granted, I've played the entire game with a friend at their house. But still, I'd like to own that myself. )



Hunted by sister said:


> HAH! Strike Suit Zero is on -66% in the voting thing. ... the catch is, the franchise has been on -75% off the entire sale.
> 
> //HbS



It takes Steam a little while to update the prices of their sales. Currently the voting thing says it's 85% off.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 17, 2013)

Well don't I feel stupid now 

... I don't. 3 euro less, jeez. I do feel stupid for being careful and not getting the franchise bundle, instead buying games first. Even though I have everything now (soundtrack, dlc, games), I can't find the artbook on-line (can't get it separately, only in he bundle)  so if anyone gets the bundle and the artbook, please upload it to mediafire or something and send me a link :* it's a 33-pages long artbook, PDF file in a folder in your strikesuitzero folder in steamapps/commons

PS: having fuckload of fun with arcade-ish battle simulations Infinity, and I heard Zero's campaign is much better than that.

It's like Freespace combined with Homeworld combined with mechas combined with Dark Horizon/Tarr Chronicles

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 17, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> today's deals are going to be:
> 
> Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition 75% off





αshɘs said:


> Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition 75% off





αshɘs said:


> Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition 75% off


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2013)

Kind've a dud day for me when it comes to the Daily Deals. Got Vice City for 3 bucks, but that's about it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2013)

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 18, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Clever.

Now if only it put the money in Gabe's open mouth.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2013)

Do *NOT* get Infestation: Survivor Stories. It's just War-Z renamed.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't believe War Z is daily! Avoid it people.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2013)

MW3 -50%
Infestion 
Sim City -70%
Torchlight 2 -75%
Van Hellsing -50%
Far Cry 3 -40%
Euro Truck -75%
Garry's mod -75%
XCOM -75%
Magicka -75%


----------



## nore (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't know, should I get euro truck sim , it seems fun actually.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2013)

btw for the people who want to jump into System Shock 2, here's a modding guide. It's optional of course, but worth a look


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

No deals today that I care about.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2013)

Finally XCOM! 
*Throws 10 bucks at Gaben*


----------



## eluna (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy crap X-COM?Fuck the money I'll buy it


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2013)

My wallet is empty


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2013)

There are multiple levels to the Summer Getaway badge. 

I love useless stuff like this.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2013)

I doubt i wil ever complete a single card set. Friendlist isnt very long, i never replay games a second time and even in the sale so far i only managed to get 7 cards - and that includes three times the Tomb Raider one.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 19, 2013)

Money?  Money?! 

MONEY COME BACK WHERE ARE YOU GOING?!


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2013)

The "what are you doing to my wallet reactions" each sale are hillarious.
Its like those people 'have to' pay 3 bucks for a game and then are like "HOW AM I GOING TO FEED MY FAMILY FOR THE REST OF THE MONTH "


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2013)

Human psychology, man. "It's -75% off?! MUST HAVE SO I WON'T HAVE TO SPEND 100% LATER". I am doing fairly well resisting. The only not planned purchase this sale was System Shock 2, and you can't say it was not worth it.

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2013)

Resisting for me is pretty easy since i dont own a windows PC and most games that are even available for Mac dont run well on mine.  I guess i would spend around 50-80 bucks each sale if i ran windows but that still would only be the price of one retail game and nothing to complain about.

I'm usually more of a console gamer - in fact the only reason why i even have PC games is Steam (and the sales).

And SS2 is always worth it, one of my all time favorite horror games. When it came out i was so scared that i had to take a long break from the game and even then only played during the day.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2013)

Hah. I only play horrors during the night. Lights off, blinds closed, sound-proof headphones on.

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hah. I only play horrors during the night. Lights off, blinds closed, sound-proof headphones on.
> 
> //HbS



I'm guessing you'll be adding an Oculus to that set-up sometime in the next 5 years.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll never be able to afford it 

//HbS


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'll never be able to afford it
> 
> //HbS



What do you mean? As I remember the developer kits released from the Kickstarter were at $300 (I doubt the full $300 went toward the thing anyway, or there would be no point), and rumor has it the consumer versions will be lower than that.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

Skyrim -30%
Trials -50%
Metro LL -40%
Baldur's Gate EE -75%
Monaco -50%
EVE Online -75%
Grid 2 -40%
Civ 5 -75%
Awesomenauts -66%
Train Sim -80%


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't get BGEE. You're better off with the classic GOG version.

Is Bully good?

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 19, 2013)

Sale is all over for me. Here's my haul. 



> Awesomenauts - $3.39
> Bastion - $2.25
> Dark Souls - $7.50
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution - $3.00
> ...



Think I made out of this sale pretty good. Also noticed a trend in my Steam library. I really like buying games with "nauts" in the name. 

Psychonauts
Awesomenauts
Scribblenauts

If it has a "nauts" at the end, I'll buy the shit out of it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is Bully good?
> 
> //HbS



I'm thinking about it myself. There are people who consider it R*'s best.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

sigh, can anyone here help me out getting Rayman Origins? Freaking paypal still hasn't released all of the money I transfered and what I have right now is not enough to buy it. I have a copy of Frozen Synapse and can transfer additional money through pp.

edit: got taken care of. thanks, nore ^^


----------



## nore (Jul 19, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> sigh, can anyone here help me out getting Rayman Origins? Freaking paypal still hasn't released all of the money I transfered and what I have right now is not enough to buy it. I have a copy of Frozen Synapse and can transfer additional money through pp.



I can help you add


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 19, 2013)

Is anyone else bothered by the fact that you don't get the actual physical copy of the game?

Even though I like it when steam has big discounts like this, I am little bothered that I can't have a real copy of the game. At least they are cheap.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2013)

Sauron said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that you don't get the actual physical copy of the game?
> 
> Even though I like it when steam has big discounts like this, I am little bothered that I can't have a real copy of the game. At least they are cheap.



It's a little weird to walk into a digital store and be upset that they don't sell retail copies.

I mean, I like them for games I love to death, special editions and all, but it's not something that crosses my mind when I buy things from steam.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm wondering if they're ever going to implement used game sales somehow. EU regulations and all. It would probably crash the market though?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah. Well there was a leak of sorts of a borrowing mechanic being implemented in steam.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

That moment when I get the "Insufficient frame-rate message for online play" after starting up Dark Souls, a game I've been excited about, and get kicked to the main screen. I wanted to be immune to invasions, but not like this... Never like this!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 19, 2013)

Bzzz...

[H] Warframe Starter Pack [W] Trials Evolution or Euro Truck Sim

All sale price of $10 USD


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Bzzz...
> 
> [H] Warframe Starter Pack [W] Trials Evolution or Euro Truck Sim
> 
> All sale price of $10 USD



Thought you were already strapped?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought Skyrim: Legendary Edition because fuck it.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 20, 2013)

Not caving in on Skyrim. I'm not. Fallout 3 fulfills my open world rpg needs atm. When Skyrim one day goes 75% it'd be a worthwhile investment - for now it's too expensive. 



Sauron said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that you don't get the actual physical copy of the game?



No, physical copies take up physical space as well as harddrive space and can be (comparatively) bothersome to install with multiple discs and all. The only time I would agree to this would be back in the age of big fat rpg manuals. I lost count of the number of parties, spell lists and general strategies I devised with the Baldur's Gate II manual while on the can.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been stuck playing BGEE all day, too much nostalgia from when I was a kid and couldn't do anything in that game.

Such a good game though, but friends of mine who bought it complain that it's apparently ''too hard''

Modern day RPG games are too easy and cater to people with little understanding of tactics.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2013)

yeah, RPGs back then depended a lot more on stats and dicerolls. From recent games I think Alpha Protocoll does that too, and I recall people criticizing it for it (among other things), 'cause when they were aiming at someone's head, they'd still miss, haha.



Hunted by sister said:


> Anyone else getting this?
> 
> //HbS



aha, so that's why I was having deja vu while looking at your recent Alpha Protocoll screenshot.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

It can be a bit frustrating if you miss multiple attacks in a row, but personally I like the system of pausing and using your characters in a strategic way.

I had high hopes for Dragon Age Origins when it was announced but you can just brute force your way through that, I chugged health pots and managed to beat the game without pausing once.

I like a challenge, finishing a game in around 10-20 hours isn't appealing to me, that's why I tend to stick to harder games that others would avoid because they're ''too complicated''.

EDIT: On the ''miss multiple attacks in a row'' note, I was just fighting a Snow Wolf with a friend of mine, we had our entire party around it swinging for 2 minutes to kill it.

All those missed attacks, we were dying from laughter on skype.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2013)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Thought you were already strapped?


Bought it as a gift and don't see myself playing Warframe 

My bro got Bully on his Windows 8 Nvidia/Intel machine but the game crashes on startup. The game's forums are littered with similar issues, but he couldn't find a fix. That game is such a mess =\


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll trade my entire current and future community inventory for Trials!

(Don't listen to me. I'm just losing my shit because the Steam sale isn't over but my participation in it is.)


----------



## eluna (Jul 20, 2013)

Well my summer sale ends for me I bought DMC,Tomb raider and X-COM its enough for me, now I gonna wait for Naruto UNS3 for the next year


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2013)

eluna said:


> Well my summer sale ends for me I bought DMC,Tomb raider and X-COM its enough for me, now I gonna wait for *Naruto UNS3* for the next year





Don't buy that game, just rent it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2013)

Prison Architect 34%
Natural Selection 2 75%
Assassin's Creed Series 40 - 75%
StarForge 50%
Saints Row: The Third 75%
Omerta City of Gangsters 75%
Counter Strike Series 66 - 75%
Sonic Series 75%
Star Wars KOTOR 66%
Worms Series 75%


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 20, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nope, got used to it. Also, there is nothing stopping you from making your own physical copy for like 3$. That's what I do for my GOG.com titles. Buy a DVD box, print a neat fucking cover (original or custom made), burn a disc and print a disc sticky. Just like from a store



Don't you have to burn it as ISO or something to play it like that? Also, those are GOG titles, not Steam titles. How would you circumvent the DRM?



> If you keep your e-mail recepit you can just crack the game in that case.
> 
> //HbS



How does keeping the receipt allow you to crack the game? The most I could see it doing is proving you paid for the thing in case the cops come knocking on your door.



Stumpy said:


> Bought it as a gift and don't see myself playing Warframe
> 
> My bro got Bully on his Windows 8 Nvidia/Intel machine but the game crashes on startup. The game's forums are littered with similar issues, but he couldn't find a fix. That game is such a mess =\



Really? My younger brother has a pretty old AMD laptop running Windows 8, and he can play Bully just fine; I guess the problem is nVidia. Haven't played it myself, though. I'm running Windows 8 on a low-end PC with integrated graphics.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been done with the sale for days. I just spent a few bucks to upgrade the Summer Getaway badge to its highest level.


----------



## eluna (Jul 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Don't buy that game, just rent it.


Really? I dont have PS3 or X360,yes I'm poor, when they announce the new version on PC I almost fall on my chair finally I got the game, but after you say that I fell down


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, I guess it's safe to say I'm done with the sale at this point as well.

Alice: Madness Returns
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Anna
Dark Souls
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Dragonborn
Fallout New Vegas
Hitman Absolution (and sniper challenge, somehow)
Hitman Blood Money
The Witcher 2
Tomb Raider

Planned on buying Dragonborn and Dark Souls. Was going to get Tomb Raider, Amnesia, Anna, and The Witcher 2 at some point, anyway. Decided the Hitman games might be fun after seeing Robbaz's video. I got New Vegas because my other two brothers got it, and it was pretty much guaranteed to work on my PC, unlike Fallout 3. Wanted Alice for the art style. And I was curious about Deus Ex.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 20, 2013)

Recettear is up for vote.

This is the moment I've been waiting for.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Voted for it to help you out, Patchouli.


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jul 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 21, 2013)

Encore day. Disappointing. Hoped that'd be tomorrow.

//HbS


----------



## blackbird (Jul 21, 2013)

I played AC but couldn't finish ACII. Pretty much every aspect has been improved upon but it's still a bad game for all the old reasons. Combat is too easy and repetitive, maps and npcs are bland and monotonous, the story quickly loses its appeal and Desmond segments are just a pain.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 21, 2013)

Steam Summer Sale 233,49PLN (55,4€) 
GMG 666 Sale 35,79PLN (8,5€)
Randomly found retail (it's Steamworks anyway) CoD: Black Ops 29,90PLN (7,08€)

God damn it. I spent almost too much.

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2013)

FTL
XCOM Enemy Unknown
Hotline Miami

Thats all i got this time


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 21, 2013)

Teach me, Master 

//HbS


----------



## blackbird (Jul 21, 2013)

Fallout 3
Dark Souls
Dragon Age Origins
Castle Crashers (the only joker)

All 75% off except DAO which was 70%.

Very pleased with my haul this time around.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought...

Dark Souls
The Walking Dead
Darksiders II
Bully
Just Cause 2
Sleeping Dogs 
Tomb Raider
Age of Empires II HD
The Witcher
The Witcher 2
Dishonored
System Shock 2

Most of what I bought was under $10, and a good portion of that was under $5. Tomb Raider at $15 (I got the Survival Edition) was the most expensive thing I bought.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2013)

Dun wurry TR is a fun game despite its inconsistent plot 

All I got are GTA trilogy & IV


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2013)

Steam sales ruined me. Nowadays I think 10€ is too much for a game unless I think it has tons of playtime. Meanwhile, I paid that much for single meals at Cafes while on vacation. I should check my priorities


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 22, 2013)

Recettear is so elusive.

I swear I miss it every time it goes on a daily sale, with every sale for like the last year now.

There's always the next sale.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 22, 2013)

The final stretch now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2013)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> But if copy-pasting were all you needed to install a Steam game, I doubt there would have ever been a question about, "What happens if Valve goes bankrupt?" And it makes the Steam client itself pointless.


"Installation" isn't "running". You don't need Valve servers to install the game, even if there have to be some registry modifications, client can do that (or I could just create a simple file that'll do it for me), and stuff like folders in Documents are done by the game itself. 

You need the servers (and the client) to run the game. Offline mode doesn't work all that well, and to enable it you have to be connected to these servers in the first place. That's the problem.


HighLevelPlayer said:


> So it's like I thought then. Do you happen to know the laws that state making cracks is illegal? And is it made explicitly legal to use a crack? Or does it just have de facto legality?


Using a crack is not an offense or illegal. It might be breaking ToS, but they're null and void if something is preventing you from playing. And anyway, if the company disappears, so do the ToS.

Creating a crack is a breach of intelectual property (game code is not public. To create a crack, you need to break it) or something like that.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 22, 2013)

I wish Skyrim's DLC was cheaper.

Oh well, there's always the winter sale.


----------



## Island (Jul 22, 2013)

Off the top of my head...

Age of Empires II HD
Castle Crashers
Endless Space + DLC
Skyrim + DLC
The Cave

I was hoping that the new Civ 5 expansion would be on sale, but I was sorely disappointed there.

I thought about buying Bully, GTA IV, and Tropico IV, but then I remembered that I'm still backed up from the winter sale.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2013)

It's new, why would it be on sale already?


----------



## Island (Jul 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's new, why would it be on sale already?


Because a man can dream. ;___;


----------



## blackbird (Jul 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's new, why would it be on sale already?



The Deadpool game was 33% off.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2013)

blackbird said:


> The Deadpool game was 33% off.



It also got shitty reviews so they probably wanted to get some extra sales already.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 22, 2013)

My wishlist is empty.


----------



## nore (Jul 22, 2013)

-Hotline Miami, Quite enjoyable
-Just Cause 2
-Blood bowl 
-Fallout NV only for dlc

That is what i picked up.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2013)

-Vice City
-Magical Drop V
-The Walking Dead
-Portal 1 & 2

'sbout all I got. Was about to get Sonic All Star Racing: Transformed, but I decided I'd just wait until I got a WiiU and get that version.


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I bought...
> 
> Dark Souls
> The Walking Dead
> ...




nice haul. I got witcher 2, beautiful game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2013)

got psychonauts before the sales ended.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

I just saw that "foil" cards also exist that are usually worth around 10-20 times more than their regular counterparts.  I didn't get a single one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I just saw that "foil" cards also exist that are usually worth around 10-20 times more than their regular counterparts.  I didn't get a single one.



Got 3 tops. It's fucking amazing the prices that jackasses will pay for it.

And I see summer jews are spiking up summer card value, guess I should've waited.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd love to get the summer getaway foil badge, but people want $3 per fucking foil card. I paid 16 cents tops for each regular summer card I bought. And that was on a bad day. 

I can see paying pennies for the stuff like I did, but $3? Gimme a goddamn break.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2013)

Giana Sisters extended for another day. Someone really wants me to buy this.

//HbS


----------



## Luxiano (Jul 23, 2013)

Bought many oldies and indies but my best purchase was definitely Cvilization 5 + Brave new world , played 6 hours in a row the first time i launched it.



> Giana Sisters extended for another day. Someone really wants me to buy this.



No love for Ys ?


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Giana Sisters extended for another day. Someone really wants me to buy this.
> 
> //HbS



I have this on my xbox - this game is surprisingly hard. But for this price totally worth it (if you like platformers). I paid 15 and dont regret it.



I still dont care about those cards, they offer no benefit and since they are random you cant even plan to play for them in your games. I prefer achievements.


----------



## eluna (Jul 24, 2013)

Before the summer sale ends I buy Street fighter 4 AE now I understand so much hype for steam,thanks Gabe


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 24, 2013)

I ended up buying these games:

Age of Empires 2 HD Edition
Assasin's Creed
Assasin's Creed Brotherhood
Assasin's Creed 2
Assasin's Creed Revelations
Batman: Arkham Asulym GOTY Edition
LEGO Lord of the Rings
Portal
Portal 2
Tomb Raider (2013) Survival Edition


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 24, 2013)

Post Steam Sale depression:

Buys a bunch of games, but doesn't want to play any of them.

Except Dota 2, but that's free.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2013)

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 33% off coupon for Portal 2 that I'm never gonna use, does anyone wanna trade me something for it? I would just gift it for free if I could, but I can't.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry, I believe everyone and their mother has Portal 2.

//HbS


----------

